# CJA Edged Art / Scorpion Forge 225mm 'Extra Heavy' Gyuto



## FinnEdge (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi everyone, here is my new CJA Edged Art / Scorpion Forge Gyuto.

Firstly I will start by saying a huge thank you to Cris for this awesome piece of functional art!!

The specs:

W2 tool steel
225mm edge length
50 mm height at heel
4mm spine at the heel
Handle material : Kingwood, Maple burl, nickel silver and Mokume spacers
Handle type : multi-faceted dual taper design.

Ok, we will start with the performance. 

Now I'm not a knife maker or bladesmith so some of the correct terminology eludes me but in saying that I am an avid enthusiast and having some 'high end' knives I know what I like and don't like. 
THIS knife has been a revelation!! 
As soon as you pick it up it's like....'Oh my' The handle style and design is just so comfortable. Facilitates the pinch grip with ease. If you wish to use the hammer grip, no problem there.
The balance point is just a little in front of the heal which I personally prefer, gives it a bit more forward weight. Being an 'extra heavy' this is even more personal joy.

I'm not going to compare to other makes as I feel that isn't fair, as any comparison is purely personal opinion. Cris's knives are their one entity.
Profile on the knife just screams performance at you and the dispal taper is truly something to behold. Starts at approx. 4mm at the heal and just goes down to "OH MY GOD" Seriously, the first inch would be akin to a laser. Scares the crap out of onions just showing them the knife. Truly amazing and absolutely minimal flex.(I'm smiling just thinking about it)
The grind is perfection and thinness behind the edge is off the charts!! My initial test was on some root vegetables and after only a few cuts, I was literally giggling like a school boy!
My technique prevails itself to using more of the last 1/3 of the blade. Tend to use a circular, push cut style, Oh lordy this blade excels at this, laps it up with consummate ease.
Please don't be fooled by all the handsome good looks these knives have all the 'shown' and 'GO'

Will continue testing in the coming weeks and update. 

Now, I just want to share a little about the build process with Cris making this knife.

It was an absolute joy to be involved in this build with Cris as the guiding force. The mans passion and enthusiaism is staggering and contagious. He provides total customer interaction and emersion with constant update with messages, photos and video links. Due too the time differences, sometime he was working till all hours of the night/morning and still giving updates, checking that I was happy were the build was. Amazing stuff.
A couple of times early in the build he caught me off guard still in bed. Looked over at the mobile at 4am and cursed the caller. Saw who it was and straight away all sins were forgiven. Instantly awake and drooling over the latest photos coming down the line. 
Ok, I lied. I'm not a morning person. Told him I'd BRB, got a coffee, looked at the photos and then started drooling. Was conversing for at least an hour about the updates and where we were at. He shares the love.
The attention to detail is superb. The f&f on the knife is excellent and photos have trouble capturing the true beauty.
The attention to detail is amazing. The F & F on this knife is one of the best I have encountered. 
Cris will not allow the knife out of his possession until it has been personally test and he is completely satisfied with the package. True craftsman in every sense.

Seriously people, if you are considering a custom knife I would not hesitate to recommend CJA Edged Art/Scorpion Forge. Cris will take care of you. So much so that I will be a repeat customer and can't wait to work with Cris again.

Ok, thank you for taking the time to read my 'quick' review

Kind regards

Ian


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! It was nice to find an actual post while browsing "what's new" after dplover's spam fest. Great looking knife both in aesthetics and dimensions (liking the specs you listed). I must admit I'm a honyaki fanboy, so may be biased.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 21, 2016)

Sooo, you forgot to state how much you are selling it for.....:biggrin:


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice dude! I saw the full pictures of your gyuto and suji on his website gorgeous!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 21, 2016)

I was just looking at his website today. Very nicely set up. 

And nice score, Finn! Enjoy what I'm sure is a very fine knife.


----------



## daveb (Feb 21, 2016)

Pretty good knife. (Sorry, I couldn't help it...)


I like your "mini review" but wonder if it's closer to an infomercial. Do you have the knife in hand?

Enjoy it.


----------



## mikedtran (Feb 21, 2016)

daveb said:


> Do you have the knife in hand?



Ian posted some pictures of the blade(s) that he took himself (not on KKF) when he received them. 

Though not to derail this thread, I'll leave it to Ian to get more into the details =)

Can't wait to hear more thoughts on the blade.


----------



## XooMG (Feb 21, 2016)

Ian said:


> My initial test was on some root vegetables and after only a few cuts, I was literally giggling like a school boy!


Sounds like he's used it.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah, but how much is he selling it for?


----------



## FinnEdge (Feb 22, 2016)

daveb said:


> Pretty good knife. (Sorry, I couldn't help it...)
> 
> 
> I like your "mini review" but wonder if it's closer to an infomercial. Do you have the knife in hand?
> ...



View attachment 30799


And this is a photos of the knife on MY chopping board at MY Home. 

"Posted here by special request just for daveb"

My profound apologies to you daveb, I wasn't thinking of you when I posted my personal review and utilized a much better quality picture than I could ever hope to capture. Really should have added 'photo courtesty of CJA Edged Arts' just so daveb knows its not an advertisement. 

No...no...really daveb it's ok.....truly. Ive only just joined the forum in the last 24hrs and as a site supporter but hey feel free to crap on me all you like. Thank you for the warm welcome from a great height.

Are you frickin serious! What gives you the right to question my integrity and treat me like a fool with total disrespect? Is this how you treat all new members? With sarcasim and contempt.

Oh sorry, my mistake again. Your a "Moderator" Pft...whatever. Some little man with a god complex on a forum. Respect goes both ways. 

So, if this the best I can expect from trying to become part of the forum/community, my time here will be very short lived due to fools and ignorance.


Now to all others

Thank you so much for the kind and respectful welcome and replies.

Regards

Ian


----------



## daveb (Feb 22, 2016)

Damn. Who pissed on your cornflakes?

You've not been crapped on, your integrity has not been questioned, you've not been treated like a fool nor with any disrespect, contempt or sarcasm.

I'm not sure why you are ascribing such motives to me nor the source of your vitriol. But it's ill founded. I hope you'll stick around a bit and you'll realize I'm not very subtle.

Meanwhile please take a breath.

Hugs.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 22, 2016)

Lol, Ian, Dave has rye sense of humor. He made a little joke and you respond like that? Is not like he called your review biased and clearly told by someone that more comfortable with superlatives than facts. Personally I couldn't even read the whole thing cause a knife review without pictures is like watching a movie without video. 

Welcome to KKF


----------

